#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Лам-Дрэ.

## Choi

C 18 июня по 15 июля 2012 года Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин Ринпоче будет давать учение Лам-Дрэ на Тайване.

Надеюсь будет давать на английском с переводом на китайский  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (18.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Собственно, вот письмо:

"It is confirmed that HH Sakya Trizin is giving a complete Lam Dre teaching in Taiwan this coming summer.
Подтверждено, что Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин дарует полное учение Лам Дре в Тайване этим летом.

It’s a one-month teaching from June 15 to July 15. The registration fee is less than $200 US dollars, and you get $70 back afterwards if you attend the entire teaching.
Это учение будет даровано в течение одного месяца с 15 июня по 15 июля. Регистрационный сбор составляет менее 200 долларов США и вы получите обратно 70 долларов США, если будете получать все учение целиком.

There are quite a few Sakya centers and students in Taiwan, so it won’t be a problem to get assistance finding a place/ hotel to stay for one month.
В Тайване имеется достаточное количество Сакья Центров и учеников, поэтому не составит труда найти место/отель для проживания в течение одного месяца.

And I know HH Sakya Trizin always gives teachings in English whenever he visits Taiwan. Therefore language won’t be a problem either.
Насколько я знаю, Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин всегда дарует учения на английском языке, когда он посещает Тайвань. Т.о., язык также не будет проблемой.

Here’s the link to the website (just the Chinese version, I’m sure the English version will be ready in a few days): 
http://www.hhtwcenter.org/notice/2012/schedule.htm

Вот ссылка на вебсайт - китайская версия, но я уверен, что английская версия будет готова через несколько дней.

Please forward this message to Sakya students if that pleases you. This is a confirmed information. Anybody interested in attending it can call to the center and communicate with the house representative (or lama) directly. The Vajrayana Sakya Manjusri Center is the head Sakya office authorized by HH Sakya Trizin himself.  http://www.hhtwcenter.org/aboutas.htm

Пожалуйста, передайте это сообщение ученикам Сакья, если сочтете нужным. Это подтвержденная информация. Все, кто желает получить учение, могут позвонить в центр и поговорить с представителем или с ламой напрямую. Центр Ваджраяна Сакья Манджушри является основным Сакья Центром Тайваня и обладает всеми полномочиями, полученными напрямую от ЕС Сакья Тризина."

Как видно из письма, Его Святейшество будет даровать учение на английском.

----------

Sten (20.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2012)

----------


## Sten

Большое спасибо за своевременную информацию! 

Есть вопрос по поводу суммы для регистрации. В вашем письме говорится о начальных 200 $, но на сайте по приведенной ссылке говорится о 6000 юаней, что на сегодняшний день выглядит около 950 $. почему такая разница? это спецусловия для приезжих, или я чего-то не понял? Буду благодарен за разъяснения.

И второй вопрос по регистрации. Можем ли мы это сделать сообща - группой, для надежности. на сайте говорится, что количество участников ограничено 500-ми! для Китая - это маловато, как я понимаю. можем и не успеть вписаться, пока не сделана англ. версия.

Спасибо!

----------

Маша_ла (21.02.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ребята, я просто перевела письмо, которое пришло по внутренней рассылке из американского Сакья центра.

Я думаю, что имеет смысл позвонить в Тайваньский центр и уточнить по телефону, что да как. Или написать письмо.

Количество людей, которые могут получить учение, наверняка ограничено, т.к. Лам Дре дается в двух частях, и во второй части даруются посвящения, которые даются группам с ограниченным количеством человек и, если будет очень много людей, то это дело растянется на несколько месяцев, как в Индии, например. 

Поэтому 500 человек - это еще гуманно.

В принципе, вполне возможно, что пока будет готова английская версия, лимит участников уже будет исчерпан. 

Еще раз подумала насчет оплаты за учение. Возможно, в письме имелся в виду регистрационный сбор, который входит в оплату, а на сайте указана стоимость получения всего учения со всеми сборами и пр. Поэтому, чтобы не гадать на кофейной гуще, самое лучшее написать в центр в Тайване напрямую или позвонить и спросить.

----------

